# New Favorite Redfish Lure



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

This may be my new favorite lure for Redfish... I have been whacking them on this thing in the backlackes and shorelines dives 1-3 inches and puts off a wake just chunk and wind and they will come.. Also, I have caught a surprising amount of solid trout up shallow on it. What sucks is Academy had this lure on clearance for $2.88 and they are sold out completely in Houston. Only place I have found them is Bass Pro and they are like $6.99 there. Also, the hook up ratio with the single hooks is a non-issue and it keeps the grass to a minimum. By far the best colors are Croaker and Clown...


----------



## RED ON (May 18, 2010)

what is it called?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a Mann's WAKER


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

what size hooks are those?


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

I found a Bass Pro version in their Offshore Angler series that has a little better rattle that runs $4.99... The best Hook combo I have found is a size 1 Gamakatsu ringed single on the front and a 1/0 ringed single on the back. A bigger hook tends to wrap around the line on the cast causing it to not work properly.. 

Good luck!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

They are $4.79 on the Academy website.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

H2O makes a knock off also.


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

h2o's knockoff dives deeper and is really small. 

I'm partial to the Clown color in the Tidewater version of the waker. Great bait.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

FTU has them for 5.29


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Been watching flats class? They showed them using those at the end of the jetties in Galveston smoking the redfish.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

agreed...super effective on the Reds


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

In Galveston's Chocolate Milk-clear water, I use the silver version. I found them on sale a few years back at Academy and bought 6 lures. All silver, Mann Baby minus 1 (Or was it Baby plus 1?). Rip the lure to make it dive, take up the slack while waiting for the strike. Repeat. That wobble when the lure rises back to the surface is killer. Also, flounder like 'em too! :biggrin:


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I saw them used on a TV show, dont remember which...couldnt find them in the Victoria Academy


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

I have the Chart and Blk one. I never got a hit, will have to fish with it some more.


----------



## ACavazos (Aug 11, 2010)

Navi said:


> I saw them used on a TV show, dont remember which...couldnt find them in the Victoria Academy


The only place I have found them is tackle box.. Bad part $6.99 each


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i bought a whole slew of colors on clearance from academy months ago. fished once, will sling them again.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

*One better!*

I throw Shallow running crankbaits more than anyone I know. The manns is a good one *BUT *one better is the StrikePro Hunchback. Yeah it's between $10 and $12 dollars but the quality of Lure is 100 times better IMO. Iv'e tried the Manns and I have had much success with them but I was having to replace them over and over. The *"Hunchback"* has an awesome action to it. Although I speak Highly of this lure I would recommend switching out the Trebles. I know yall probably think that if you pay that much for a lure it better have good hooks. I change out all my hooks and my lures regardless of the price.

Just throwing out my .02


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

FYI - if you can't find the wakers there are a ton of companies making wake baits now. They've been a craze in bass fishing for the past several years.

Here's a pretty good selection:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/searchresults.html?search=products&searchtext=wake&x=0&y=0


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

What color works best in the StrikePro Hunchback


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I have had such high hopes for this lure, but have yet to catch anything on it. Looks dam tasty pushing a big wake out there though. Haha


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Will wear you out to retrieve all day though


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

*Depends*



Cardiff said:


> What color works best in the StrikePro Hunchback


The color depends on the type of water your fishing. 
I throw the purple smoke a lot.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Great lures for sure. They just don't cast very well b/c of their profile.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Strosfan - I have actually found it to be the opposite based on how I would feel after throwing a topwater and walking the dog all day.. The chunk and wind has been way easier on the wrist. 

Here is a pic of a couple reds I weighed in on day 2 at Poco Bueno this year both caught on the waker actually every red I caught over the 4 day period during Poco came on a the waker except 1 which I caught on a 3/4 oz weedless secret spoon. 

Thanks!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I have had such high hopes for this lure, but have yet to catch anything on it. Looks dam tasty pushing a big wake out there though. Haha


I did the same thing for a while. I found that I really had to slow down my retrieve. I think the lure has so much action and presence that if you fish it fast it can actually spook fish that aren't in an agressive feeding mood. When they are feeding aggressively, they'll hammer it at full speed. But more often than not I find that if I slow down so that it doesn't such a strong wake and rattle, I get more bites. I eventually had to start fishing it on a 5:1 ratio reel to avoid fishing it too fast.

I've found that wake baits also make really good search baits in shallow water. You won't always get fish to commit to it, but a lot of times they'll rush it and push a big "V", which gives away their location. Then you can follow up with a plastic and catch the fish that wouldn't eat the waker.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought one after reading this thread and fished them here on the flats in Panama City. I caught four reds in an hour and a half. I found that some would strike it and miss and if I just stopped it they would BLAST it. Thanks for the heads up on this lure. Should be awesome for fishing over the Turtle grass that we have here.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

RobRed said:


> I throw Shallow running crankbaits more than anyone I know. The manns is a good one *BUT *one better is the StrikePro Hunchback. Yeah it's between $10 and $12 dollars but the quality of Lure is 100 times better IMO. Iv'e tried the Manns and I have had much success with them but I was having to replace them over and over. The *"Hunchback"* has an awesome action to it. Although I speak Highly of this lure I would recommend switching out the Trebles. I know yall probably think that if you pay that much for a lure it better have good hooks. I change out all my hooks and my lures regardless of the price.
> 
> Just throwing out my .02


You beat me to the punch Rob. I used to throw the mans but the Hunchback is THE lure. I will throw that till my arm falls off. I have caught both solid trout and reds on it, much better action then the Manns. Get one, you won't be sorry.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hunchback*



Cardiff said:


> What color works best in the StrikePro Hunchback


The pink sucks, whatever you do don't get a pink one, Redfish hate pink,
leave all the pink ones on the shelf.









Gater


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the chrome/blue back Hunchback. The clearish bone color is a sure fire winner as well. Strike Pro makes some dang good lures. 

I heard the bass fishing college national championship was won mainly fishing the Hunchback this year. I do not know if it aired on TV yet.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Cardiff said:


> What color works best in the StrikePro Hunchback


Tennessee Shad. That color has out fished every other color I have for a hunchback.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

*Good to go!*

At some point or another I've thrown every color mentioned and one thing is for sure, it is a solid bait.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

My favorite is the one I painted up with the wifes nail polish, even you don't have that color Rob:dance:


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Got some doa grubs rootbeer with a gold flake paddle tail and the reds cant resist(spell check)


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

I still need to get me a strikepro hunchback.. have heard great things about those lures..


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats about $170 worth of lures in that pic right there!


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Rippin_drag said:


> Thats about $170 worth of lures in that pic right there!


Yeah , it gets kinda expensive but you get what you pay for. Those are just the one's I carry with me. I dont like having to go to Roys every time I need Lures so I stock up on what I know works.....


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I bought a couple of the Hunchbacks and the problem I had with them was after a few fish, the paint chipped off. I've had better luck with Mann's lures and they are about 1/3 the price. The finish is much more durable. 
Just my opinion....


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't ahve NEAR enough lures!!!! What size Hunchback do you guys like best??????


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

topherLIVE said:


> h2o's knockoff dives deeper and is really small.
> 
> I'm partial to the Clown color in the Tidewater version of the waker. Great bait.


I bought the H20 a few months back and find it doesn't dive deep at all. I actually got it to fish over shallow oyster.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been fishing the H20 version as well and it holds up really well. The hooks don't scratch it and the finish has held up extremely well to trout, reds and flounder. It runs well over shallow shell and the redfish pound it. Like mentioned earlier, if they miss it, just let it float to the surface and hang on! I wish they made a gold one! Great lure.


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

Storm's, and Live Target wake baits work well too. Do any stores in the Houston area carry Strike Pro stud?


----------



## Rad A Tat (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys.... are you using the Hunchback 3 1/8 inch or 2 3/4 ? I want to get the right ones.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Get the smaller version and spray a couple of coats of Clear Kote sealer on it to keep the paint from coming off.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

B&C said:


> I've been fishing the H20 version as well and it holds up really well. *The hooks don't scratch it* and the finish has held up extremely well to trout, reds and flounder. It runs well over shallow shell and the redfish pound it. Like mentioned earlier, if they miss it, just let it float to the surface and hang on! I wish they made a gold one! Great lure.


If the finish isn't getting scratched...you probably need to change hooks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I remember years ago hearing about redfish tournaments being won with this lure n bought two, never used them, you guys re lit the fire


-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

http://www.mannsbait.com/ put some saltwater hooks on the rootbeer and the pearl chartreuse one,and the reda absolutely tear them up!!!!they have a bone one too.alick on freshwater then baby minus and go from there.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've got a dozen of these wake bait blanks and at least that many Baby 1-Minus blanks. These are quality blanks. The waker is 3 1/2" long and has rattles. It has a lexan bill. It has a tight wiggle and runs from surface to less than a foot....depending on retreive. About the same with the 1-Minus. 
I will paint a half dozen of each of these blanks (12 lures total) in basic tri-color patterns and ship them for $40. There are too many opinions on hooks...especially saltwater, so, hooks are not included.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

There is nothing quite like seeing an upper slot red destroying a wake bait in a foot or less of water!


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Wow! I started this thread Last August after POCO. I have actually started using one made by Bass Pro Shops that looks just like the Mann's Waker but it has a higher pitched rattle. The croaker color has by far been the best producer.

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Wake-Bait-Lures/product/10204744/88335


----------

